# [OT] Dopo Apple anche Solaris, cosa significa per Linux?

## RexRocker

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=53453&r=PI

Personalmente non ne so molto, non mi sono mai interessato a questo SO ma volevo sentire un po' di vostre opinioni su quanto possa incidere la cosa, insieme alla scelta fatta da Apple, per la crescita di Linux e tutto il resto  :Smile: 

Per quel poco che ne so la vedo come una cosa positiva, certo la frammentazione del mercato diventa un problema perchè magari gli applicativi tra di loro non sono pienamente compatibili, ma forse questa tendenza all'"open" sicuramente è da vedere di buon occhio. Non so se questo porti ad una sorta di standardizzazione del mondo Unix (da quanto ho capito Solaris è basato su Unix) oppure se incrementi ancora di più la confusione nel mercato, sta di fatto che le possibilità di scelte aumentano e questo è solo bene.

Ovviamente parlando da puro profano non so se ho detto una marea di caz****, in tal caso chiedo venia  :Smile: 

Scusate se è troppo OT ma un sano scambio di idee non fa mai male no?

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma veramente non c'è nessuna novità.

Solaris è sempre esistito per x86, oltre che per sparc. Prima dell'avvento di linux, e prima ancora windows, era uno dei sistemi operativi worlstation più diffusi.

La distribuzione di Solaris per x86 è secondo me una cosa estremamente positiva. È un sistema con dei grandissimi pregi, e caratteristiche da sempre innovative (ok, trascusiamo l'uso di CDE come WM).

Una precisazione: Solaris non è basato su UNIX: Solaris È UNIX, ma d'altronde lo è anche Linux, e lo è anche BSD.

Avere a disposizione sorgenti & quantaltro può offrire agli sviluppatori nuove realtà da cui attingere ispirazione

----------

## RexRocker

 *Quote:*   

> Ciò che un tempo era diviso si sta riunificando.
> 
> Sono a codice libero linux, solaris, darwin,
> 
> i *bsd. Questo significa che avverrà una sintesi
> ...

 

Questo è un commento di un utente nel forum di PI. Come riflessione non è male però personalmente non credo che il rilascio di Solaris open sia l'inizio dell'unificazione di tutti gli unix, certo magari aiuta ma non credo che si sia interessati a cose di questo tipo no?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma veramente non c'è nessuna novità.
> 
> Solaris è sempre esistito per x86, oltre che per sparc. Prima dell'avvento di linux, e prima ancora windows, era uno dei sistemi operativi worlstation più diffusi.
> 
> La distribuzione di Solaris per x86 è secondo me una cosa estremamente positiva. È un sistema con dei grandissimi pregi, e caratteristiche da sempre innovative (ok, trascusiamo l'uso di CDE come WM).
> ...

 

Ma la novità non è che è stato rilasciato per x86, ma che sono state rese open alcune sue porzioni di codice!

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> Una precisazione: Solaris non è basato su UNIX: Solaris È UNIX, ma d'altronde lo è anche Linux, 

 Eh no! Ricorda che 

Gnu is Not Unix, e GNU/Linux al massimo è Unix-like!!!  :Very Happy:  (...sto esagerando con l'estremismo)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Eh no! Ricorda che Gnu is Not Unix, e GNU/Linux al massimo è Unix-like!!!  (...sto esagerando con l'estremismo)

 

sì, mamma  :Very Happy:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

Questo evento, che già girava da molto, non fa che essere completamente a favore di linux,

che come si evince dal commento, ha ancora molto da imparare (per quanto riguarda tecnologia

più avanzata usata in Solaris).

D'altro canto la Sun ha fatto bene perchè così anche la sua versione Solaris si diffonderà di nuovo

, ma con maggior velocità e intensità, tipica dei sistemi linux, causando una marea di supporto 

professionale e vendita di servizi da parte di Sun, per chi ovviamente decidesse di avere supporto  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Non vi preoccupate non si unificherà mai niente nel mondo os, hanno fatto fatica a mettersi d'accordo per le quattro cazzate che sono diventate standard ora.

EDIT: ho dimenticato di dire che alcune cose diventate standard (X11) sono buone per il bidone.

----------

## assente

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Non vi preoccupate non si unificherà mai niente nel mondo os, hanno fatto fatica a mettersi d'accordo per le quattro cazzate che sono diventate standard ora.
> 
> EDIT: ho dimenticato di dire che alcune cose diventate standard (X11) sono buone per il bidone.

 

"dividi et impera", se non era per Linux & GNU, UNIX sarebbe morto già da un pezzo.

Se una volta c'erano tanti nix, adesso con il F/OSS ce ne sono molti di più, l'unico modo per far sembrare il FOSS credibile è adottare gli standard ed essere portabili.

Secondo me tutto ruota attorno a freedesktop, se freedesktop continua a crescere il FOSS non deve temere niente.

Indipendentemente da come si evolveranno i kernel quello che avrà più successo sarà quello che:

- supporta + driver -> stabile -> veloce -> (circolo vizioso)

Ovviamente non bisogna dimenticare che un kernel bellissimo che non fa girare applicazioni gtk/qt nessuno lo userebbe.

Previsioni per il futuro? X sarà il primo a morire, ma non per Linux, Gtk e Qt

http://haikunews.org/gallery/bescreens2004/zeta_desk_2?full=1 Chi è quel pazzo che svilupperebbe applicazioni native per Haiku? ..quando ci sono già librerie grafiche collaudate multipiattaforma?

----------

## SilverXXX

Freedesktop ha messo insieme solo un pò di standard per "l'alto livello", diciamo. Ci sono molti altri problemi che freedesktop non può risolvere.

----------

## federico

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> - nella scuola italiana dell'obbligo, gli insegnanti di
> 
> "informatica" diranno ai bambini che gates ha inventato il basic, il dos e unix. 
> ...

 

Generalmente quelli che postano su PI (e se c'e' qualcuno qui tra di voi che lo fa non si senta offeso) sono tutti troll, disperati e flamers. Questo post ne e' ulteriormente la conferma perche' nella scuola italiana dell'obbligo come dice questo personaggio nessun insegnante spiega a nessun bambino (si presuppone che si stia parlando di elementari mi pare) chi ha inventato i sistemi operativi...

E anche se lo facessero ci sono insegnanti e insegnati, un po' come ci sono programmatori e programmatori.

----------

## RexRocker

 *assente wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://haikunews.org/gallery/bescreens2004/zeta_desk_2?full=1 Chi è quel pazzo che svilupperebbe applicazioni native per Haiku? ..quando ci sono già librerie grafiche collaudate multipiattaforma?

 

ma gli screen sono di BeOS?!?!??!  :Shocked: 

ma il progetto non era morto? Oppure ora è risorto, ricordo ancora di aver provato la versione 5 per un po' di tempo, poi quando volevo riutilizzarla ho visto che non esisteva più niente, sono rinati?  :Smile: 

----------

## sktrdie

da quello che ho capito Solaris diventera' free?

ed open-source..

bene.

----------

## rota

ma..la vedo dura..

pensassero invece a miglirare la solaris per x86..che a me va uno schifo ...

SOLARIS comunque non devi mica per forzza pagarla per averla....

io lo scarichata con la licenzza di studio...ecc 

certo se ti servve per lavorarci allora se pagha.....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.opensolaris.org/os/

 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> ma gli screen sono di BeOS?!?!??! 
> 
> ma il progetto non era morto? Oppure ora è risorto, ricordo ancora di aver provato la versione 5 per un po' di tempo, poi quando volevo riutilizzarla ho visto che non esisteva più niente, sono rinati? 

 

[OT]

Haiku è un fork (non legale) di BeOS, come tutti i fork esistenti di BeOS.

BeOS è di proprietà di Palm che ne ha acquistato i diritti e subito dopo lo ha ritirato dal mercato senza continuarne lo sviluppo.

Nonostante ciò, qualche dipendente della Be inc. subito dopo l'acquisizione da parte di Palm ha fatto girare per la rete una copia del

codice sorgente dell'ultima versione disponibile dell' OS; tutti i fork esistenti sono basati su questo codice sorgente illegale e a Palm non sembra interessare molto la cosa, forse aspetta che la situazione prenda maggiore piede e poi partirà con le denuncie  :Cool: 

BeOS per la cronaca era sviluppato da ex ingegneri della Apple, e la stessa Apple notando l'ottima qualità del software voleva usarlo come base per il suo futuro sistema operativo, e quindi acquistarne i diritti (per una cifra molto alta); ma poi arrivò Jobs che convinse Apple ad acquistare (per una cifra mostruosa) la sua software house al posto di Be inc. la quale si vide costretta a svendersi per qualche spicciolo a Palm per poter sopravvivere; poi Jobs acquistò sempre + potere in Apple fino a come lo conosciamo oggi; quindi, se non fosse per Jobs, oggi BeOS sarebbe ancora vivo e prolifico  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

p.s.: tra l'altro nell'ultima versione di MACOSX la Apple su suggerimento di Jobs ha assoldato nel loro team di sviluppo Dominic Giampaolo, ovvero il creatore del filesystem di BeOS; un'innovativo FS che trattava il filesystem come una base di dati, quindi permettendo di associare direttamente nel filesystem informazioni per la ricerca o elementi multimediali (per esempio associare una cover ad un mp3 e cose cosi); ergo, Jobs ne sa una + del diavolo

[/OT]

----------

## .:deadhead:.

curiosità: a parte l'anacronismo, è la stessa idea che sta dietro il tanto chiaccherao winFS?

----------

## randomaze

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> un'innovativo FS che trattava il filesystem come una base di dati, quindi permettendo di associare direttamente nel filesystem informazioni per la ricerca o elementi multimediali (per esempio associare una cover ad un mp3 e cose cosi); ergo, Jobs ne sa una + del diavolo

 

La cosa dovrebbe essere fattibile anche con qualsiasi FS che supporti gli extended attribute (si ovviamente oltre al filesystem il supporto va anche a utto quello che sta intorno).

Nel mezzo della storia di DarkAngel (tra Jobs e Palm, per intenderci) i tizi di BeOS hanno fatto il porting su x86 e per qualche anno hanno tentato di fare concorrenza a windoze. Inutilmente, purtroppo.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> curiosità: a parte l'anacronismo, è la stessa idea che sta dietro il tanto chiaccherao winFS?

 

si esatto, MS si affiderà al suo SQL Server come base di dati  :Confused: 

----------

## rota

squsate la miaa ignoranzaa...cosa e' sto 

 *Quote:*   

> winFS

 

 :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## hardskinone

Come precisato nelle FAQ Haiku NON È basato su codice sorgente di BeOs.

 *Quote:*   

>  I heard a rumor that some official BeOS source code has been leaked. That would be great for the Haiku project, right? 
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> To be crystal clear about this, Haiku wants in no way to come in contact with or be associated with any leaked BeOS source code. Having access to that code could potentially be very damaging to the project, not to mention a legal nightmare.

 

Edit:

P.S Io direi che GNU/Linux è *uno* Unix.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    I heard a rumor that some official BeOS source code has been leaked. That would be great for the Haiku project, right? 
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> To be crystal clear about this, Haiku wants in no way to come in contact with or be associated with any leaked BeOS source code. Having access to that code could potentially be very damaging to the project, not to mention a legal nightmare. 
> ...

 

uhmmm, questo non lo sapevo, pensavo Haiku fosse un fork come gli altri... bene, ho detto una castroneria, rettifico la mia frase: "tutti i fork di BeOS sono illegali fatta eccezione di Haiku" (non ho mai seguito nel dettaglio i vari fork di BeOS per cui sicuramente la mia frase potrebbe essere ancora incorretta... ma comunque, si capisce ugualmente il concetto  :Wink:  )

----------

## yardbird

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> curiosità: a parte l'anacronismo, è la stessa idea che sta dietro il tanto chiaccherao winFS?

 

Più o meno... Solo che in questo caso il "database" è interno al filesystem, quindi molto più solido e performante rispetto ad una soluzione che si appoggia a database esterni (cioè WinFS). Fra l'altro WinFS è "promesso" dalla MS più o meno dal 1995  :Rolling Eyes: 

In ambiente linux c'è reiser4 che permette di fare le stesse cose del fs di BeOS (e molto di più), il problema è come standardizzare il tutto a livello di VFS e a livello userspace. Ma questa è un'altra flam^H^H^H^H discussione  :Wink: 

----------

